# How does it work? (Omega 4x5 enlarger with Eseco head & Translator)



## stephiwoo (Oct 12, 2005)

I will be getting a Omega 4x5 enlarger with Eseco head & Translator this weekend... and to be honest, I dont know how to use it. I was wondering if anyone here can help me out.. Ive been toying with the notion of using part of my garage as a darkroom but dont know where to start... could someone please help me out?


----------



## DIRT (Oct 13, 2005)

stephiwoo said:
			
		

> I will be getting a Omega 4x5 enlarger with Eseco head & Translator this weekend... and to be honest, I dont know how to use it. I was wondering if anyone here can help me out.. Ive been toying with the notion of using part of my garage as a darkroom but dont know where to start... could someone please help me out?



You might consider taking a basic B&W photo class at a city college to get the basics..  it would just be an insane amount of info to put in a post.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 13, 2005)

Get a beginners' darkroom book.  One of my favorites is Henry Horenstein's "Black and White Photography; A Basic Manual".

If you know the specific model # you may be able to find manuals online.


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

I can vouch for that Horenstein book. :thumbup: I read it long after darkroom class and still found it helpful, and there is a great section on the enlarger and how it works.


----------

